# dentist, removed all teeth of ex-boyfriend



## volt

I can't find it on the Web, so could someone give me the Polish words for:
dentist, removed all teeth of ex-boyfriend,...
?
I want to search for Polish reports about that dentist' revenge 

Thanks.


----------



## LilianaB

Dentystka usunela wszystkie zeby bylemu chlopakowi, narzeczonemu. This will refer to a female dentist who did it. Dentystka wyrwala, will be another option. ( Sorry about the diacritics. The function does not work right now) If you were referring to a male doctor, it would be dentysta usunol or wyrwal.


----------



## volt

Thanks! 

P.S. Strangely, the polish reports I found had U.S. newspapers as their source of the information!


----------



## LilianaB

I found it for you.   

http://www.gazetawroclawska.pl/arty...z-zemsty-wyrwala-wszystkie,id,t.html?cookie=1


----------



## volt

Thank you! I would like to follow up this sad story  Not sure if true, though, according to the link.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> it would be dentysta usunol or wyrwal.



"Usunoł" would be a glaring mistake, I'm afraid. It's *usunął* or *usunęła.*​


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are right. I don't know why I spelled it with an o instead of an ą. It is pronounced almost as o, but spelled the way you wrote it. In fact, I was thinking about spelling it with an ą but then, it looked kind of weird to me in writing, and I decided against it. This is what happens if you do not use the language in writing that often.


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> Yes, you are right. I don't know why I spelled it with an o instead of an ą. It is pronounced almost as o, but spelled the way you wrote it. In fact, I was thinking about spelling it with an ą but then, it looked kind of weird to me in writing, and I decided against it. This is what happens if you do not use the language in writing that often.


 It's much better to write 'usunal' than 'usunol'. You could use an online Polish keybord.


----------



## Ral.G

LilianaB said:


> Yes, you are right. I don't know why I spelled it with an o instead of an ą. It is pronounced almost as o, but spelled the way you wrote it. In fact, I was thinking about spelling it with an ą but then, it looked kind of weird to me in writing, and I decided against it. This is what happens if you do not use the language in writing that often.


You just need to remember that there is no verb conjugation in Polish that would end with "oł". Only nouns end with it. And no noun ends with "ął" either.


----------



## volt

Ha, old thread, but actually soon after the news was reported by various news websites, it was declared to be a fraud. It's said there was no dentist in Poland with that name...


----------

